# Chester my home City



## I.P.Freely

Chester or Deva is one of the major tourist attractions in the north west of England. We get a cosmopolitan mix of international tourists including lots of Americans.Any info just ask? http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/slideshow/The%20Roman%20City%20of%20Chester


----------



## S.J.

I just can't wait to visit there.


----------



## westwall

I love the Roman wall that still exists.  Very very cool.  The Dewa museum is also a favorite of mine!


----------



## I.P.Freely

S.J. said:


> I just can't wait to visit there.


if you are serious? We have lots of spare bedrooms.


----------



## I.P.Freely

westwall said:


> I love the Roman wall that still exists.  Very very cool.  The Dewa museum is also a favorite of mine!


When were you here? We get so many American tourist that someone opened a brilliant Low and Slow BBQ joint near the weir.


----------



## S.J.

I.P.Freely said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait to visit there.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are serious? We have lots of spare bedrooms.
Click to expand...

I may come out there next month.  What's the best way to get there if you don't like to fly?


----------



## westwall

I.P.Freely said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Roman wall that still exists.  Very very cool.  The Dewa museum is also a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> When were you here? We get so many American tourist that someone opened a brilliant Low and Slow BBQ joint near the weir.
Click to expand...




It's been about 15 years since I was last there.  I was in London two years ago to see the Lord Ashcroft collection at the IWM, and attend the Goodwood Festival of Speed.


----------



## I.P.Freely

S.J. said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait to visit there.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are serious? We have lots of spare bedrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may come out there next month.  What's the best way to get there if you don't like to fly?
Click to expand...

Cunard New York to Southampton then trains, its quite frequent in the winter and its good fun.This service is just starting. Liverpool is about 40 mins away.
*Queen Mary 2 Liverpool to New York cruise attracts hundreds of enquiries - Liverpool Echo*


----------



## I.P.Freely

westwall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Roman wall that still exists.  Very very cool.  The Dewa museum is also a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> When were you here? We get so many American tourist that someone opened a brilliant Low and Slow BBQ joint near the weir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 15 years since I was last there.  I was in London two years ago to see the Lord Ashcroft collection at the IWM, and attend the Goodwood Festival of Speed.
Click to expand...

I learned to club race bikes at Oulton Park about 10 miles outside Chester.Did you go there?


----------



## Igrok_

I have heard that travelling to Chester- is to get experience in old architecture and history. These are things this place attracts people


----------



## westwall

I.P.Freely said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Roman wall that still exists.  Very very cool.  The Dewa museum is also a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> When were you here? We get so many American tourist that someone opened a brilliant Low and Slow BBQ joint near the weir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 15 years since I was last there.  I was in London two years ago to see the Lord Ashcroft collection at the IWM, and attend the Goodwood Festival of Speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned to club race bikes at Oulton Park about 10 miles outside Chester.Did you go there?
Click to expand...





You know, I didn't.  I made it to Cadwell Park for the Superbike races back in 2000 I think it was.  And of course I have been to the TT, but I haven't made it to Oulton Park.  Shame too as I really like the layout.


----------

